# Legs tapered to shaved - looking for a photo



## KirklandPoodle (Oct 22, 2012)

Hello there, I am dreaming up Arthur's new style, and seem to remember someone posting a photo I really enjoyed. Now of course, I can't find it. Who has the poodle whose bell-bottom (ish) style legs taper up the leg into being shaved, like with a #7? As I recollect, the torso is about the same length with the shortest portion of the taper. I'd love to see that photo again.

Many thanks!


----------



## Aubrey (May 18, 2013)

Rain? I believe. Spends a lot of time in the water/at the beach. She's in her owner's signature. But that is about all the help I am!

Ah! Nu2poodles is the owner. But I'm not sure that's who you're looking for, as her legs are longer than her body coat...


----------



## plr (Oct 20, 2012)

Is this the link you are looking for? PammiPoodle's Lumi?

http://www.poodleforum.com/3-poodle-pictures/44362-lumis-turning-japanese.html


----------



## KirklandPoodle (Oct 22, 2012)

Not Rain, but that is a very chic cut! Thanks for helping me with this quest


----------



## KirklandPoodle (Oct 22, 2012)

That looks like the leg style! It's not the poodle (doesn't matter) but it does seem to show how the bell bottoms taper off at the top instead of having a straight edge ending them. Thank You The photo I recollect was a standard poodle, light colored - silver, white, cream. I'd like to combine the tapered bell bottoms with a tapered jacket, starting at the last rib. And keep his tasseled ears But that mustache has got to go. I'll post a photo of the mustache before shaving it off.

Thank you Peggy for your help!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Could be Liljakers Sunny........ his legs are belled with a shorter cut body.....


----------



## Sweetp (Mar 23, 2013)

Not really bell bottoms but tapered with shorter cut on the body. Beautiful coat on a beautiful poodle.


----------



## KirklandPoodle (Oct 22, 2012)

Wow, that is a very impressive cut.


----------



## Jacamar (Jun 2, 2012)

Are any of these what youre looking for?











http://www.poodleforum.com/9-poodle-grooming/50402-sawyer-bellbottoms.html#post598170

http://www.poodleforum.com/3-poodle-pictures/20255-sunny-few-candids.html#post246486


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

*Bells*

The clip Jacamar posted is beautiful!!!! Here are a couple current of Sunny, but it does not sound like what you are looking for?


----------



## KirklandPoodle (Oct 22, 2012)

Thank you everyone for trying to help me with this. I'm wondering now if I saw the photo on Facebook or Pinterest. After hours of looking, and asking for your awesome help, I gave up and just gave him the cut to the best of my ability. Here is a link to the photo from the grooming folder: http://www.poodleforum.com/9-poodle-grooming/51674-arthurs-new-do.html 
It's not quite what I had in mind (I was thinking shorter yet at the end of the tapers), but wow, does it involve a lot of scissoring, and that is new to me. I have yet to take a side shot, to show the tapering of the jacket - not that it's much of one, it's still growing - but there you go. I think he looks very lovely Thanks for all the photos of bell bottoms, they are so awesome!


----------

